# Hello



## Etrigan (Nov 21, 2013)

Joined the forum a while back during a difficult period of life. Received some good advice and support from this site, so I've joined up in the hope that I may be able to help others in the way that I was helped.

Originally from Lancashire, England, and have travelled around a lot. I'm a lecturer at a university 40kms outside Bangkok, and have a good family life now. 

Enjoy being active and try to stay healthy. Also a bit of a sci-fi nerd and currently spending far too much time on Witcher 3 on a playstation :grin2:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome Etrigan! Nice to see you want to pay it forward. As for being a nerd,check out Social.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

Glad to hear that you are doing a lot better these days. We can use all the good posters we can get here on TAM.


----------

